# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] New Code Copy Doesn't Work properly

## Kyle123

The code copy icon doesn't work properly, it copies ampersands (&) as their html codes rather than the actual symbol

----------


## arlu1201

Kyle,

It was just installed an hour ago.  Still checking for any issues.  Thanks for bringing this up.

----------


## arlu1201

Kyle - check it now.  Its working fine.

----------


## Kyle123

Yep, working now thanks

----------

